# Can I use a smart phone as a feed input to my desktop?



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

I want to know if I can take the internet feed from a smart phone, feed it to my desktop via a usb cable, & use that feed for the desktop.

In essence, what I want to do is get rid of my cable connection & bill, long distance carrier & phone bill. 

Im thinking with the smart phone, I could just pay the bill on it, and still keep phone & internet, plus get a small digi cam to boot.

TIA


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

Hmmm....
I'm not a tech but I'm married to one 

Not really sure that one can feed to a desktop from a cell....but..why pay for 2 phones?
If you are using a phone line for DSL you should be able to get DSL only service and cut out your home phone...LD carriers are part of landlines...not sure what your cell provider is but I don't have LD charges on my cell ( AT&T ) so any calls I make with it are the same.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

suzyhomemaker09 said:


> Hmmm....
> I'm not a tech but I'm married to one
> 
> Not really sure that one can feed to a desktop from a cell....but..why pay for 2 phones?
> If you are using a phone line for DSL you should be able to get DSL only service and cut out your home phone...LD carriers are part of landlines...not sure what your cell provider is but I don't have LD charges on my cell ( AT&T ) so any calls I make with it are the same.


I dont have a cell just a landline. Im thinking of getting one (the smart phone), but if I cant use it the way I want, I dont need it, or the extra bill. My internet connection is cable, not phone. I get my tv through the same connection, so when it goes out, both go out.


----------



## farmerj (Aug 20, 2011)

yes, you can use your smartphone as a wireless hotspot for internet.

Be really careful though as the data package can get you a big charge on your bill if you are not careful.

Go talk to your provider about this and what packages might be available to you.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

farmerj said:


> yes, you can use your smartphone as a wireless hotspot for internet.
> 
> Be really careful though as the data package can get you a big charge on your bill if you are not careful.
> 
> Go talk to your provider about this and what packages might be available to you.


Thank you I will check that out.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

All I have is this old cell phone and use it for my internet connection. It is small but I have gotten used to it. Bill is $18.00 a month. Long distance and internet included. My son set me up on his old phone when they upgraded him free....James


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

jwal10 said:


> All I have is this old cell phone and use it for my internet connection. It is small but I have gotten used to it. Bill is $18.00 a month. Long distance and internet included. My son set me up on his old phone when they upgraded him free....James


Thank you, Thats basically what I want to do. I was thinking if I could hook it up to my desktop, then I could surf with as usual, and be able to view through the moniter and not be limited to the small screen on the smart phone.
Plus being its a smart phone I can use it as my LD carrier as well.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

It varies with phone company. Basically you want a plan and you dont want to go over, the overage charges are fierce from what I hear. You try to use data without putting plan in place and you could end up with crazy high monthly bill.

Now me, I have a pay as you go Boost Mobile phone. I got it because the data connection (phone tethered to computer) is flat 35cents a day. This is a SLOW data connection, not one of modern high speed connections. But when my landline goes down, its been a life saver as I do lot of bills and stuff via internet.

Boost Mobile was only one offering such a deal. Other pay as you go charged both a fee and used the minutes up, that could get VERY expensive. Or didnt offer data connection at all. Or wanted some crazy amount money. Oh and if you use cell to actually talk to people Boost offers a monthly flat fee plan of all calls and data you can use. Starts at like $50 and if you are good customer and pay on time each month, goes down eventually to like $35 a month. Course again this is SLOW data connection, even bit slower than dialup via landline. I very rarely make voice calls so the pay as you go works better for me. Runs equivalent of around $11 a month if I just use data connection.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Thank you everyone,

Ive been thinking. This probably wont do what I had in mind. I use my computer to much.
I would have over the top data charges. I was trying to think of a way to justify getting a smart phone. This just isnt it, oh well, its


----------



## farmerj (Aug 20, 2011)

thinking of it all wrong.

A smart phone is nothing but a small pocket computer that makes phone calls.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

I can use my smartphone as a mobile wifi hotspot. An extra $20 charge, and the same bandwidth allowances.

My high school nephew thought it was cool making his phone a wifi hotspot, till he got a bill for $200... not computer 'literate', had zero concerns for bandwidth hogs... and everyone glommed on and sucked his limit dry and then took more.


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

I use my iphone to tether to my desktop at home. I have the "personal hot spot" turned on but the "wifi" turned off. My plan has 6 Gb of data usage so I know I'm safe from going over. 
Check out all your phone companies and you'll probably find the deal you're looking for. You can't lose by asking them what's the best they have to offer.
Good Luck!


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

Pearl B. said:


> I want to know if I can take the internet feed from a smart phone, feed it to my desktop via a usb cable, & use that feed for the desktop.
> 
> In essence, what I want to do is get rid of my cable connection & bill, long distance carrier & phone bill.
> 
> ...


You can use a smart phone as a wifi hotspot and access the internet from your computer. If you have cable modem now you will NOT like what you get if you do this. Speeds are much slower and many smart phone providers have data caps charge extra for hot spot services.

While you can do it, its not ment to replace a broadband connection.


I have an android and use it from time to time but my usage tends to be small when I do use it. Quick check of email.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

Look into Virgins plans and then look up "tethering"


----------

